# Stuck Slide



## ginkgo (Apr 16, 2006)

Can anyone tell me how to fix this situation? I have a brand new [nib] 92FS and put a spent cartridge in it. When I released the slide it didn't go all the way forward, leaving about 3/8" of the recoil spring guide exposed. I can't pull or push the slide forward or back. The hammer is back. Even releasing the disassembly lever doesn't help.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## BTie (Feb 6, 2006)

ginkgo said:


> Can anyone tell me how to fix this situation? I have a brand new [nib] 92FS and put a spent cartridge in it. When I released the slide it didn't go all the way forward, leaving about 3/8" of the recoil spring guide exposed. I can't pull or push the slide forward or back. The hammer is back. Even releasing the disassembly lever doesn't help.
> 
> Thanks for any advice.


That case was propably swallen (shot from a gun with looser chamber than yours).

If you're right handed:
Grab the slide with your left hand from the top of it so that your palm is against the top of slide and the grip is pointin downwards. Now, hit the backstrap with your right hand to move the frame forwards. Repeat until the slide opens and that empty shell ejects.

That should do the trick...


----------



## ginkgo (Apr 16, 2006)

*Thanks for the tip!*

The shell casing was from shooting a Sig Sauer.


----------



## Nick (Apr 7, 2006)

*I'd drop a little oil down the barrel and also into the chamber, then I'd stick a long-shafted narrow flat screwdriver through the barrel until it contacts the shell. Then tap it out through the chamber with a hammer. Light taps of course.*


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

I would think a wooden or brass dowel would work a bit better than a screwdriver.


----------



## PP914 (Jan 7, 2007)

BTie said:


> That case was propably swallen (shot from a gun with looser chamber than yours).
> 
> If you're right handed:
> Grab the slide with your left hand from the top of it so that your palm is against the top of slide and the grip is pointin downwards. Now, hit the backstrap with your right hand to move the frame forwards. Repeat until the slide opens and that empty shell ejects.
> ...


:smt023 Yup. It's hard to imagine through reading but it works.

You can also try the following (with no magazine of course)
1. Grip the pistol as you normally would.
2. Invert the pistol so it is pointing straight down. 
3. Place the the front of slide on a hard, solid object (like the end of a work bench) ATTN: position the silde so only the actual end of the slide (and NO part of the barrel or recoil rod/spring) is contacting the bench.
4. Push downward, forcing frame/barrel assemblies down and the slide upward relative to the frame/barrel assemblies; thus, reversing the pistol's action.
-This may take a little "oomph" to get the slide moving rearward/frame moving forward.
-Variation: do the same thing with the pistol positioned horizontally against a door jamb.

BTie's method is probably the most pistol-friendly though. Just make sure you have a good, tight grip on the slide when you do it. (And maybe do it over a carpeted floor).

Whatever you do, do not force the slide any further forward. The easiest path is to reverse what you've already done (EG: one of the methods described).

Good luck.


----------

